# ¿Como cargar cualquier pila AA o AAA?



## deer

Holas gente, hace un tiempo atras por la red vi un manual en el cual hablaba y ademas exponia un circuito de un cargador para cargar cualquier pila AA o AAA

Manual que lei como hace 3 años ... y que se perdio en el disco duro   

He visto que venden cargadores que sirven para cargar pilas de alcalina (como la duracell) pero valen muy caros comparados a los normales cargadores de ni-mh.

¿ Alguien sabe algo sobre el tema de cargar pilas normales ?

He puesto las pilas duracell alcalinas normales en mi cargador de pilas de ni-mh, pero son muy sensibles a explotar, pero cuando no explotan se cargan.   

Alguien q sepa del tema, grax.


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Las pilas no recargables como las de cinc/carbono (Zn/C) llamadas también "Pilas secas" o las de cinc/dióxido de manganeso (Zn/MnO2)  llamadas "alcalinas", aunque pueden admitir un grado muy bajo de carga, tanto estructuralmente como químicamente no están diseñadas para ser cargadas. El proceso de carga implica una generación de gas debido a la interacción de la corriente con el electrolito, si la pila esta herméticamente sellada como sucede en las pilas comunes, esta puede explotar derramando el acido presente en su interior. 

Los cargadores que venden para cargar este tipo de pilas, como por ejemplo:

http://www.theweb2u.com/battery_xtender_detail.htm 

Lo que hacen es que le aplican a la pila una corriente de carga muy baja, tratando de reducir al mínimo la producción de gas en su interior.

El inconveniente de cargar pilas normales, es que la duración de la carga no es mucha y esta se reduce con cada ciclo de carga ya que el electrolito de la pila se va deteriorando. Así que lo mejor es utilizar las pilas que si fueron diseñadas para tal fin.

Saludos.


----------



## gtavo

Aqui hay un articulillo sobre recargar pilas alcalinas http://www.i-hacked.com/index.php?option=content&task=view&id=207


Saludos!!


----------



## Abal

Hola.
Mira en este enlace y descárgate el PDF
Tamasluego.


----------



## Abal

Quería decir:
Mira en este enlace y descárgate el PDF
http://www.abcdatos.com/tutoriales/tutorial/l11166.html


----------



## jd2mar

El cargador para pilas comunes que te propone el colega abal yo lo estoy utilizando hace mas de 1 año con excelentes resultados.En principio no lo creía dado que yo tenía un concepto aprendido respecto de la recarga de pilas comunes equivocado,pero cuando leí  SE CARGAN CON ALTERNA ;NO CONTINUA , dije  , bueno esto es muy diferente a lo tradicional ,entonces a experimentarlo.
Los resultados son excelentes .
Saludos y EXITOS.
                           Daniel


----------



## coxs95

jd2mar dijo:
			
		

> El cargador para pilas comunes que te propone el colega abal yo lo estoy utilizando hace mas de 1 año con excelentes resultados.En principio no lo creía dado que yo tenía un concepto aprendido respecto de la recarga de pilas comunes equivocado,pero cuando leí  SE CARGAN CON ALTERNA ;NO CONTINUA , dije  , bueno esto es muy diferente a lo tradicional ,entonces a experimentarlo.
> Los resultados son excelentes .
> Saludos y EXITOS.
> Daniel




Me interesa el tema, quisiera armar este circuito para comprobarlo yo mismo. Creo que el de abal es para recargar varias pilas; me interesa hacer primero uno para recargar 1 pila y luego hacer el de varias. Me puedes ayudar con los planos ? 

P.S. Me podrias mostrar fotos de tu aparato ? 
Saludos


----------



## fernandob

hola che gente .........

lo que puso andres cuenca es exacto, yo lo probe, si uno quiere ser rata como yo.

las alkalinas las pude usar varias veces pero como dice andres carga muy suave, prueba y error , y para cargas muy bajas (yo usaba una AA duracell en el radiomensaje que consume poco y duraba un mes .

si, la podia cargar hasta 5 veces, pero hay que andar con cuidado, las cargaba sobre una servilleta de papel asi al dia siguiente verificaba si libero liquido.

bueno eso no importa, es una PIOJADA comprense de una las recargables y no sean ratas como yo .

*pero en verdad para lo que me meto es para que alguno que haya tenido ganas cuente si prueba el cargador ese del enlace que pusieron. ...............me parece raro que un tipo se moleste en poner ese circuito y quie sea un fraude.*
*pero no me parece logico tampoco lo que pone..........eso de cargarlas en CA........bueno , en verdad no es CA , por lo que se ve hay una buena corriente PULSANTE en el sentido correcto y una pequeña corriente pulsante en sentido inverso .............de verdad no se, no se de quimica y no lo probe, asi que si alguno tiene las ganas de hacerlo que cuente.*


yo les tiro lo que si hice que fue algo bastante sistematico y contundente y confirma lo que andres puso:

hoja de papel + virome + cargador + reloj
pilas varias AA duracell.

tomo la primera y le doy una corriente menor a 1/10 de la capacidad un determinado tiempo.
la saco y pongo en descarga o se auso en el equipo .
veo duracion.
efectuo carga varias veces.
anoto tiempos de carga y descarga.

en fin, luego de 5 o 6 cargas y descargas l apila queda fuera de servicio ya sea por que derramo liquido en la carga.
o por que almacena muy poco y no dura nada.

si derrama liquido en la primera carga entonces hay que bajar la corriente .

no recuerdo donde deje las hojas con lso datos...................al pedo..........al repedo, vieron los que estan unas recargables ?
y ojo, esto me servia para el radio que no gastaba nada , por que en algo de mucho consumo como ser una linterna ......no duran nada de nada recargarlas .

PD: otra cosa que recuerdo, la curva d edescarga era mas abrupta, no me marcaba el radio que se iba descargando , de golpe se moria.

bueno, no le sincho mas, si alguien prueba y prueba que cuente lso resultados dentro de 1 o 2 meses que haya probado, es algo tedioso por que hay que probar con distintas corrientes de carga , usarlas en equipos de distintos consumos, etc.
NO HACE FALTA HACER TODO EL CIRCUITO , eviten el timer ese , con solo las resistencias (2 ) y el diodo alcanza , si la sobrecargan solo cagan una pila gastada.
a que hor ame levanto mañana ? a las 8AM ?
bueno, si la pongo a cargar a las 21 hs ...........seran 11hs al levantarme.
o al revez :
salgo a la mañana 8AM .....a la noche ya estoy en casa..........20 hs son 12 hs de carga.
si la corto antes de acostarme a las 23 hs seran 15 hs .
en fin, para probar al principio si le sinteresa no hace falt ahacer ningun circuito , me imagino que se acuerdan de ponerse los zapatos antes de salir a la mañana .....no ?
bueno, desenchufen el cargador y saquen la pila . 

o
pero .....quizas funcione...........yo ..soy exceptico (o como se escriba) .

saludos 

PD: de neuvo , lo unico importante:
luego de cargar una pila comun:

verifiquen que no este caliente al sacarla .
dejenla reposar unas horas antes de pasar a mirarlas .
mirenlas con lupa y una buena luz y pasenles una servilleta de papel , busquen si pierde liquido, por que si pierde liquido en vuestro aparato SE LOS ESTROPEARA !
luego ponganlas en el aparato de uso , si dura muchos dias mirenlas de vez en cuando .

saludos de nuevo y que les sea leve.

.se los digo:
que tipo embromado el que puso ese circuito 
..........................uno se queda con la duda ............funciona ?
bueno, ya mañana me olvido.


----------



## diagoo

Hola este es un tutorial sobre como cargar pilas secas espero les sirva


----------



## danfly

Pues hay que probar... si el amigo fernandob logró recargar pilas alcalinas hasta 5 veces con un método que al parecer es incorrecto en este tipo de pilas, seguramente con suerte se puedan alcanzar hasta el doble y triple de recargas 10 o 15 recargas... en particular me llama mucho la atención el tema y lo pondré a prueba... luego les cuento como me va


----------



## bobbyna49

Si las pilas secas se pudieran recargar, no se venderían pilas recargables...


----------



## danfly

Seguro no has leído el artículo, pero es que por mucho tiempo se ha pensado por los efectos catastróficos que resultan de intentar recargar una pila alcalina por métodos convencionales, literalmente las pilas explotan... sin embargo es un método distinto, vale la pena probar antes de dar una conclusión final


----------



## Nilfred

Química 1.0.1: Hay procesos de oxido-reducción (redox) que son reversibles y otros que no.

En el caso de las baterías primarias, este proceso *no es reversible*.


----------



## danfly

Buenas Nilfred, no he negado en ningún momento lo que dices, se que el proceso químico no es reversible, sin embargo, cuando estas pilas se descargan el electrolito aún no está desgastado del todo por lo que aún puede utilizarse, es lo que dicen, no me consta, pero vuelvo y repito, si nuestro amigo fernandob, logró cargar las pilas unas 5 o 6 veces con el método convencional, a lo mejor con el método en el artículo podemos sacarle mayor provecho a estas pilas... solo queda probar... Lo has probado tu??

Y en algo estamos claros 15 recargas jamás serán las 1000 o 2000 recargas que pueden ofrecer una pila recargable como las NiMH por ejemplo


----------



## Nilfred

Me parece que no entendiste lo que quiso decir quien estás citando:


fernandob dijo:


> que tipo embromado el que puso ese circuito.


Yo no necesito probar  Seguí tomando la leche, que en la secundaria te van a enseñar algo de química; que una vez que estés en la universidad, estudiando alguna ingeniería, puede que finalmente entiendas.


----------



## danfly

Jeje pero que fue?? por que la violencia?? no creo que un moderador debería alterarse tanto por nada u.u... Por cierto estudio 8vo semestre de Ing Electrónica, y abarco bastante bien la electrónica, sin embargo esto ya es un tema químico en el cual admito solo sé lo que aprendí en mis estudios secundarios, pero si algo he aprendido en la universidad es que mientras algo no esté científicamente demostrado yo simplemente no lo creo, como dijera santo Tomás hasta no ver no creer

Y pues hasta cierto punto estamos de acuerdo en las pilas secas no son recargables, por los procesos irreversibles, pero quien niega que de verdad se le pueda sacar mayor provecho a estas pilas?? Muestrame un artículo avanzado o algún ensayo de nivel Ingenieril donde muestren las pruebas exhaustivas del desgaste de los componentes internos, y como dichos componentes quedan comprometidos de tal forma que hacen completamente imposible su reutilización y quedaré convencido sin la necesidad de recurrir a mis propias pruebas


----------



## tinchusbest

che y si quiero recargar pilas secas???


----------



## gepelbaum

RATASSSSSSSSSS jaajja 
yo arme uno como este http://www.i-hacked.com/index.php?option=content&task=view&id=207 que publico gtavo.  Yo era mas chico y lo use unas cuantas veces... funciona! pero nada mejor que cargarlas a lo guapo derecho de una fuente... con eso le eliminas el efecto memoria jaja, esto es, entre el - y el pulgar agarrando la pila como si fuera el encendedor del auto.. sostenes el negativo de la fuente.
y con la otra mano le picaneas al + y mantenes por unos segunditos... si calienta soltas.. y cuando enfria volves.
asi logre estirar las tipo boton del reloj por un laaaaaarrrrgo tiempo! jaja, si.. se que es de rata, pero tb es porque las pilas se agotan cuando no tenemos donde ir a comprar!

retomando el circuito propuesto, el del 317 esta en una configuracion que funciona como regulador de corriente si mal no recuerdo asi que no te vas a poder exceder en corriente y no va a calentar ni explotar, ese circuito va como piña!

Saludos!


----------



## resistor470K

pues si que se pueden cargar,solo hace falta el cargador adecuado en los supermercados lidl solian vender uno de la marca tronic que cargaba pilas normales,este es uno de ellos,supongo que los seguiran vendiendo

http://www.foro.salvatuvida.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=4260

yo tengo el nitecore intellicharguer I4 comprado en aliexpress la version china y me carga pilas normales y me recupera algunas que no se cargaban con un cargador convencional,tambien lo teneis en amazon,lo compre para reparar las baterias 18650 de los portatiles que muchas veces dejan de cargar,tengo por aqui a mano unas pilas que estaban en el bote de reciclaje de pilas dispuestas a ir a la basura,ahora tienen 1,6 V de carga desde hace unas  semanas que fueron cargadas


----------

